# Bi-fold garage-house door



## Rick18071 (Oct 31, 2018)

I would like to open a discussion on this.

I have a 5' opening between my house and garage in which I would like to install a bi-fold door and add weatherstripping so it seals. The state has deleted the words "self closing" in the 2015 IRC R302.5.1. I don't see why a steel bifold door cannot be used. The code does not require it to be a swinging, bi-fold or sliding door and does not require a latch but I will put one on anyway.


Is there a problem with this? Please provide a section(s).


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 31, 2018)

Do they make a bi-fold door that meets the code requirements
Other openings between the garage and residence shall be equipped with solid wood doors not less than 13/8 inches (35 mm) in thickness, solid or honeycomb-core steel doors not less than 13/8 inches (35 mm) thick, or 20-minute fire-rated doors,


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2018)

A five foot opening???

What is there now??

The picture please


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 31, 2018)

The large opening is required to get to the front of the WH and furnace for repairs and replacement in a tight utility room/closet between the garage and the house. The wall between the utility room and the house cannot be sealed because a return vent in the wall.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> The state has deleted the words "self closing" in the 2015 IRC R302.5.1



Why would they delete that? A hinge pin closer isn't that expensive.

Ditto what mtlogcabin posted.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Wonder if a bi-fold door has been tested by the UL fire guy's, bet it would fail, depending on the set-up.


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> The large opening is required to get to the front of the WH and furnace for repairs and replacement in a tight utility room/closet between the garage and the house. The wall between the utility room and the house cannot be sealed because a return vent in the wall.




So there is nothing in the opening now??

We are talking about an existing house ???


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Why would they delete that? A hinge pin closer isn't that expensive.
> 
> Ditto what mtlogcabin posted.




So the self closing door does not knock the groceries out of my arms.


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2018)

I am thinking a two foot lock in place door and a three foot swing door??


----------



## steveray (Oct 31, 2018)

If they deleted self closing, go for it...


----------



## Msradell (Oct 31, 2018)

cda said:


> I am thinking a two foot lock in place door and a three foot swing door??


That's what I was thinking when I read the beginning of this thread.  I see several vintages of doing it this way and no disadvantages compared to the bifold.  It certainly would be much easier to air seal and it would provide better insulating properties.


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2018)

The other thing is this is his castle 

He kind of can pass his own building code and do what he wants, till time to sell


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 1, 2018)

I been doing this weekend hobby project for about 10 years. Not in a hurry to get a C. O. so they can tax it but the existing part of the house is livable (and using the additions too). The house is almost finished except for finishing some deck guards, handrails and interior trim besides the garage work.

This is for an 2 floor addition on the house and 2nd floor over the attached garage including this utility closet and new HVAC. Drywall has been already installed in the garage (not spackled) and I am to the point of finishing off the interior of the garage.
The opening is an odd size to the utility closet. I have drywall over it temporary now because I use the house and garage. Also thinking about getting barn door hardware and attaching some OSB together or something lighter to get the required 1-3/8" solid wood door thickness. Odd the IRC does't require doors to seal or latch. 

Maybe the state took the requirement for a auto door closer so you can use other doors besides swinging doors?

While we are on this subject I always wondered about other inspectors required spackling the seams and/or screws of the drywall on the garage/house wall/ceiling. The code only requires sealing around vents, pipes, ducts, cables and wires per R302.11 Idem 4.

I hate spackling, I have sore shoulders and the garage is a 3 car. If you do require drywall seams to be sealed would you allow caulk?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Rick, you might want to run down to the local Habitat Store or Re-use store, might find a couple of solid doors on the cheap. I think the proceeds go to the Habitat projects? Just a thought.


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> I been doing this weekend hobby project for about 10 years. Not in a hurry to get a C. O. so they can tax it but the existing part of the house is livable (and using the additions too). The house is almost finished except for finishing some deck guards, handrails and interior trim besides the garage work.
> 
> This is for an 2 floor addition on the house and 2nd floor over the attached garage including this utility closet and new HVAC. Drywall has been already installed in the garage (not spackled) and I am to the point of finishing off the interior of the garage.
> The opening is an odd size to the utility closet. I have drywall over it temporary now because I use the house and garage. Also thinking about getting barn door hardware and attaching some OSB together or something lighter to get the required 1-3/8" solid wood door thickness. Odd the IRC does't require doors to seal or latch.
> ...





So do the approved plans show the opening??

Same size as is there?

What kind of opening protection does it show??



When you have finished product 
If you walk from the garage, thru the wash room, will the other side be open to the house???  Or will you have to open another door to get into the house??


----------



## JCraver (Nov 2, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> Odd the IRC does't require doors to seal or latch.




The IPMC does, although it'd be a stretch for this door/location.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 2, 2018)

So do the approved plans show the opening??  yes

Same size as is there?  not marked

What kind of opening protection does it show?? not marked



When you have finished product 
If you walk from the garage, thru the wash room, will the other side be open to the house??? Or will you have to open another door to get into the house?? not a wash room, it's a utility closet.


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> So do the approved plans show the opening??  yes
> 
> Same size as is there?  not marked
> 
> ...





So finished product, will you be able to walk from the garage, thru the utility closet, into the house??


Or is it just a closet in the garage??


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2018)

“””I have a 5' opening between my house and garage””

A simple hand drawn sketch of this posted might clear up your question


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 2, 2018)

Here is a drawing of my utility closet. But my question really is does anyone have an objection to using a door to separate the garage and the house with a door that is not a swinging door like a bi-fold or barn door as long as it meets the required thickness?


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> Here is a drawing of my utility closet. But my question really is does anyone have an objection to using a door to separate the garage and the house with a door that is not a swinging door like a bi-fold or barn door as long as it meets the required thickness?
> View attachment 3153




In that scenario no

I thought there was also access to the house, thru the garage

Plus since the state does not require self closing ?? Does it really matter 


But have you considered smells and co will get into the house????



How about a
Fire rated damper for the vent???

Be the first one on your block to have one installed.


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2018)

I guess the real question 

Are you providing the required seperation between the garage and house????


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 2, 2018)

cda said:


> I guess the real question
> 
> Are you providing the required seperation between the garage and house????



Yes per 2009 IRC. Just questioning if other inspectors would be ok with a different door than a swinging door.


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2018)

I wonder how the open return vent provides the separation,

But sounds like you are trying to use the door to do that??

Not sure if that meets the intent.

Even with that door there, I do not think I would want the return vent open between the garage and living area in my house..


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Ok, so this is a part of the garage eh? Is furnace gas?, if so is it raised off the floor?
Where does water heater overflow go to?
Can you enter the house from this utility closet?
You say this has been under construction for how many years?


----------

